

Buffett's most favorite founder - The Incredible Rose Blumkin - sayemm
http://www.buffettsecrets.com/rose-blumkin-nebraska-furniture-mart.htm

======
mscala
The most extraordinary thing about RB's story is that she aged fewer than 10
years between 1959 and 1998. All while working seven days a week.

~~~
sayemm
Yeah, it's pretty remarkable... Buffett always thinks of her as one of his
role-models. It's why his goal is to work past 100 just like her:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/08/27/on-80th-birthday-
buffe...](http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/08/27/on-80th-birthday-buffett-vows-
to-work-past-100/)

One of Buffett's greatest skills I think is identifying entrepreneurs who
share his intensity and love for business.

